# Remote shutter release and back button autofocus



## TWX (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm thinking about buying either the infrared or the bluetooth remote shutter release for my 77D.  Wanted to clarify general Canon camera behavior first.

If I have back button autofocus enabled and the on-body shutter button is configured to auto-exposure and shutter only, no autofocus, will the remote shutter control also not use autofocus, or does the camera consider it to be a different button, with either default behavior, or else with its own configurasble behavior?

It's not a huge deal either way, just want to know if I'll need to reconfigure the custom function for the shutter control every time I want to use the remote shutter release or not.


----------



## TWX (Feb 1, 2020)

Replying to myself, now that I look more closely at pictures of the BR-E1 bluetooth remote, it appears that it has an AF button next to the shutter button, presumably exactly for this.  I guess I need to do some more reading.


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 1, 2020)

Actually you can download an app called Canon camera connect and use that to trigger the shutter and other things. 

My 80d is set for bbf and it triggers the shutter.


----------



## TWX (Feb 1, 2020)

I know, I've used it.  A tactile button is much easier in many circumstances though, especially when one doesn't want to look at anything but the scene or if one is wearing gloves.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 2, 2020)

TWX hiya,
I saw your post here is what I use and have found . I use the hahnel combi to shown below. 
You can use it to, trigger flash off camera or as a remote to trigger camera.
I have used it to , do night shoots time and bulb held open for a few minutes at a time. Normal day shots when I want hands free and just recently to do strobe flash images . The remote seems to act just as the shutter button on the camera. Like the shutter button the remote is a two stage press action, 1st half press lights up transmitter and receiver and does focus if in auto Continue to press and shutter is released.
It is radio so it’s multi directional so you don’t have to face the camera or set the camera to receive remote .



For IR remote  canon do their own as shown in image but the Shoot ver from Amazon is less expensive and does the same job. No nice pouch with the shoot ver.
 Both are line of sight to front of the camera and you have to set camera to receive remote.
Can’t give you a list of what these work on but a web search should answer that Q
Life cycle, yep the combi gets through batts the way I use it, on for minutes at a time, so I just have extras ready ps I take batts out when not in use as transmitters will send if button is pressed in camera bag
Also with the combi you have the option of changing channels, very useful if others are on same or you want to use multiple units on different channels .
Hope this helps


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 2, 2020)

Additional
Yes works well with gloves on and cold hands. 
Photo of channel select switch enclosed
A pen or like is needed to change switch or least I do


----------

